# Muddy Creek **Herd Update** PHOTO OVERLOAD!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just think it is time to update ya'll on my herd!! The piccies are quite small, hopefully you can still see the lil' goatoes in them though!

LoveBug, "Come down here so I can chew your shirt!"









LoveBug "Ah, see. That is ALL I wanted!"









Charity, licking the tree.









Peach licking another tree.









Lamb Chop A.K.A. Lambie









Lucy, sun bathing.









Janna picking a fight with Cameron.









Left to Right. Faith, Cimarron, Ginger and CowGirl. Hanging out.









Naya, And yes, she really is THAT red.









Malibu is really friskie!









Joy and her adoptive momma, GowGirl.









And now THE BOYS!!

Finnigan and Rewind.









Hollywood and Rewind.









Rewind and his blade of grass.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! They're all such beautiful goats! You're making me want some mini's now. :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> You're making me want some mini's now.


I do that to people :hi5:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, well you can just send Malibu and Charity here. :drool:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They can be your virtual nigerans


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay! lol But seriously those are some awesome colors. :greengrin:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Janna and Cameron are so cute when they fight  Great pictures, and your bucks looks so manly!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so nice. I always love seeing updated pictures of peoples goats and how big they have gotten


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! That still isn't everyone, some of the were being party poopers and stayed in the barn :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so pretty, I want them all :drool:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

SO CUTE!  I just love your goats!

I have a couple nibblers like your LoveBug. I've received one too many "haircuts" from my Lyla!  Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You have a beautiful herd~~~ Congrats


----------

